# Breeder of MiNis?



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm looking to get a mini in the next year, Does anyone know of good mini breeders in the US? 
I am looking to spend up to 1500$ on a puppy and am willing to travel, I can travel in June or December, this year or June next year.

I am in Alabama, if there are any close to here great but I cant find them. So I can just plan a vacation around picking up my puppy.

I have two toys and am looking for a dog that would love to hike and possibly do agility, but be safe size wise to keep around my 8 lb poodles.

On a different note, are there any breeders in the US that purposely breeds the moyen/klein size? They would have to purposely mix a mini with a standard to get the size so I am thinking no.. but I would love to get my hands on one if so because I would love a LARGE LARGE mini.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

Then you should import mini from Europe  ! Our minis are bigger.
I like them big too  my black boy is about 43cm tall and has 13kg.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

What is the process of importing? does the puppy have to be quarantined or anything? What are the extra fee's for shipping a dog to another country?


----------



## Jelena (Aug 20, 2010)

I really don't know, I'm not a breeder, but I know that you probably could import good quality dog for that amount of money. You should contact someone that already had imported dogs from Europe...


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't care for the the Mini/Standard crosses that some breeders in this country are calling Moyens. I find that most of them are a mish mash of parts from the two different varieties.

I agree that you could look at importing a European Mini since they do run larger. Check out Poodles in Scandinavia: Poodles in Scandinavia - Welcome

Also, the following breeders are known in the past to have produced quite large Minis in the 17" range:
Joann Neal Sandstorm Poodles TX
Richard Bohannon Aery Poodles TN aery main page


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

My poodle fromm Aery Poodles in Tennessee is quite large for a mini. He is about 16" tall and 15 lbs. He would be a wonderful agility dog if I could find the time! I believe his pet puppies go for around $800 Good luck!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Karin Benker at Karbit Poodles breeds Kleins...real Kleins. Agility IG's boy is one of her breeding.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Yes, I was going to suggest Richard Bohannon. I think Nickel who belongs to Schnauzerpoodle is about 17 inches tall and he is about a year old I think. And he is really pretty and smart into the bargain!! (Now someone tell me all poodles are smart!!)

When I emailed Richard, he replied: Pets are 1000-1200.00. Depending on sex and color.


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

I emailed Richard just now.

Does anyone know how to go about getting a puppy imported?


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

I haven't met her dogs personally, but like her website, and my sister trains agility with her daughter:

eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home

I would go with an oversize mini...they are pretty easy to find, because show breeders are always bumping up against that 15" height limit. 

Clarion/Camelot is also a fabulous breeder of minis. I would buy from them in a second.


----------



## cerulia (Jan 7, 2010)

Feralpudel said:


> I haven't met her dogs personally, but like her website, and my sister trains agility with her daughter:
> 
> eClassic/Eaglehill-South Poodles - Home
> 
> ...


We had a mini from Eagle Hill and he was an amazing dog in conformation and personality. He had a beautiful thick black coat and he was immensely smart. I can't wait to get another puppy from them. They have two litters born in mid January of mostly girls all black I'm not sure the availability but you might want to ask Debbie. They have a great breeding program and they are very kind!


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

My silver mini boy, Nickel, came from Aery (in TN). I paid $1200 for him. He just turned 11 months old and now measures 17.5 inches and weighs 21 lbs. He's the littermate of Ryker's. He's super intelligent, healthy and sturdy. He knows how to play with small dogs but I have to say he enjoys playing with bigger dogs (His best friends in the park are a miniature schnauzer, a PWD and a labradoodle). He came crate trained and partially housetrained. He only cried a little the first night in the crate and has never done that again. He has never had an accident in his crate since day one. He became fully and reliably housebroken (litterbox and bell trained) within one month.

Richard is very friendly and knowledgable. He's honest, sincere and straightforward. He health-tests his breeding stock. He provided references and copies of test results without being asked. He replied to my emails within the same day unless he's away for show.

If you want a large mini, you should definitely talk to him.





Purley said:


> Yes, I was going to suggest Richard Bohannon. I think Nickel who belongs to Schnauzerpoodle is about 17 inches tall and he is about a year old I think. And he is really pretty and smart into the bargain!! (Now someone tell me all poodles are smart!!)


Apparently Nickel has a fan out there! Purley, want a pawograph from my boy?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If you are considering importing, take a look at some of the pet transit specialists on Google. I would expect to pay around £600 - 900 ($1000 - 1400) for a well bred mini in the UK, and pedigree dogs in other Western Europe countries tend to be comparable, if not more. Add in transportation and other fees, and the risks of the long journey if unaccompanied, and it gets expensive. Personally I would be looking for a pup from at least the same hemisphere!


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like the trick with a mini would be finding one that is _not_ oversize. Beau is 16.5", which almost seems average based on many of the minis on this forum. Is that because so many reputable breeders, in trying for show prospects, are always shooting for the top of the mini size range?

Although the show breeders will no doubt disagree, I think the trend toward larger minis is a great thing, since 16-17" is the perfect size for many families, including mine. The more, the merrier!


----------



## PoodleLicious (Nov 17, 2010)

LEUllman said:


> Seems like the trick with a mini would be finding one that is _not_ oversize. Beau is 16.5", which almost seems average based on many of the minis on this forum. Is that because so many reputable breeders, in trying for show prospects, are always shooting for the top of the mini size range?
> 
> Although the show breeders will no doubt disagree, I think the trend toward larger minis is a great thing, since 16-17" is the perfect size for many families, including mine. The more, the merrier!


My toys are technically classified minis because they are above 10 inches, but I would hate to have anything smaller, and I think they are 11-12 inches
I don't think minis should be under 15 inches. I want to be able to TELL A DIFFERENCE between the sizes.


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

The size break-downs are interesting, aren't they. In theory, toys are less than 10", minis are 10 - 15", and anything taller than 15" in the U.S. is a standard. But many, many people will say that their 11" or 12" is an "oversize toy," and many of us with dogs that are 16 - 17" call them "oversize minis." After all, they came from mini parents, not standards.

Why is this? Do conformation judges tend to give the prizes to dogs that are brushing against the highest limits of their respective classes? And then when those dogs are bred, not surprisingly some pups of such a breeding are indeed likely to grow larger than the class size calls for.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

Beach girl said:


> But many, many people will say that their 11" or 12" is an "oversize toy," and many of us with dogs that are 16 - 17" call them "oversize minis." After all, they came from mini parents, not standards.
> 
> Why is this? Do conformation judges tend to give the prizes to dogs that are brushing against the highest limits of their respective classes? And then when those dogs are bred, not surprisingly some pups of such a breeding are indeed likely to grow larger than the class size calls for.


Beach Girl, what makes it even more interesting is that the breed standard has a phrase to the effect that given *comparable quality,* diminutiveness is to be preferred in toys and minis--in other words, the smaller of two comparable dogs should win. So why are so many winnning dogs right up against the height limit (or possibly over)? It may have something to do with presence in the breed ring, or an optimal size for soundness (10" is pretty damn small!). 

Presumably toy and mini breeders wouldn't bring this misery on themselves if it didn't get them something. It can't be fun watching your fabulous puppy show prospect grow and grow and grow...

People refer to them as oversize toys or oversize minis because pedigrees tell a story, and it would be odd to refer to one of Vikki's get as a mini, when everybody knows she is a toy.


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Beach girl said:


> The size break-downs are interesting, aren't they. In theory, toys are less than 10", minis are 10 - 15", and anything taller than 15" in the U.S. is a standard.



I thought this was interesting as well. The height specification of the toy and mini categories are so precise and the standard category is so broad. It just doesn't seem to be an even distribution within the breed. But, I'm sure there is a reason.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I am not a breeder or a show ring person but IMO I really feel that if there is a height classification then each & every dog registered should have the height of the dog published on the pedigree. This height should be done at 1 year of age for the Toy & minis & maybe what 2 years for the Standards.

My reasoning behind this is due to poor "pet" breeders selling their dogs as "Toy" dogs & the pups when they grow up are 13" & 14" tall. This to me is a bonafide Mini. 101/2" yes an oversized toy. But if one had it officially on the pedigree then one can trace back the dogs ancestry & SEE what the height of the generations are. I find color another irritation as well. There are too many "Pet" breeders that have NO IDEA what the difference in colors are. As a Pet owner my self I am just stunned at how many different opinions there are about colors & how does 1 person decide what the color is. Should the color Specs be done at 1 year & 2 years of age & posted on the papers. I know of a "Pet" breeder & we often have discussions as to WHAT color her dogs are as well as pups. Like What is the dividing line between an Apricot & a Cream???? What about Cream to White? Brown to Cafe au Lait, Black to Blue etc....... What is the dividing line. Is there a genetic test for COLOR & therefore on the pedigree should be a genetic color test?

I have had this breeder just write in what an owner wants on the pedigree. She wrote in Brown on a dog that too me was Clearly a Red but as a Pup might fade to an Apricot. On AKC there is a spot for Phantom Brown/Apricot but not for Brown/Cream. The dog that I groom for her is a definate Brown & with Phantom markings BUT I have no idea whether it is Apricot or Cream on the legs.

I find that Poodle pedigree's of the "pet" poodle breeders to be horribly misleading & even purposely false. For both height & color.


----------

